
CERN Scientist Sentenced to 5 Years in Terrorism Case (2012) - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/05/science/cern-scientist-adlene-hicheur-sentenced-to-4-years-in-french-terrorism-case.html
======
dukwon
More recent news [http://www.nature.com/news/lhc-scientists-bring-
conference-t...](http://www.nature.com/news/lhc-scientists-bring-conference-
to-deported-physicist-1.21155)

